# Everyone gets firsts before anyone gets seconds...seems like sound advice...



## billc (Jul 20, 2014)

This was funny, and informational...

Self-Defense Tip: Everyone Gets Firsts Before Anyone Gets Seconds. Maybe. | The Truth About Guns



> ...some game theory on who Rambo should have shot first and whether or not the cinematic victory was even possible. Raso rags on Rambo&#8217;s draw, grip and flinch. What he doesn&#8217;t mention: Rambo shoots TWO rounds at the first bad guy before serving one dose of lead into the remaining threats. Not necessarily the best plan. *Generally, if an armed self-defender faces multiple threats it&#8217;s boarding house rules: everyone gets firsts before anyone gets seconds. &#8220;You want to slow everyone down as fast as possible,&#8221; Armed Response Training gun guru David Kenik tells TTAG.  &#8220;That way it&#8217;s less likely that someone will shoot/stab/attack you while you&#8217;re shooting someone else.&#8221; *Then again . . .


----------



## Tgace (Jul 20, 2014)

Read my opinion on this subject...

http://tgace.com/2012/04/27/tactical-preschool-25/

The whole "engagement sequence" debate is based on a range/video game/keyboard warrior mindset vs a realistic mindset IMO.

People who debate "boarding house rules" watch too much popular entertainment IMO. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (Jul 20, 2014)

yeah, that makes sense Tgace.  Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2014)

Lots of these things are the result of people thinking about rather than being there.  Yeah, Raso's got the t-shirt... but he got it in one sort of environment, and it wasn't civilian or even police defensive shooting.  That's worth remembering.  From what I can tell David Kenik has a lot of schooling -- but hasn't actually done it.

I think it's simple: all the plans in the world are going to fall out into the toilet when it hits the fan.  Most of us won't have enough actual shooting experiences to really remember it under pressure.  My guess?  If I've got three guys shooting at me, I'm going to dump a ton of lead on the guy that scares me the most before moving to the one that's scaring me the second most.  If I can make a plan -- it's probably still going to be deal with the first/most serious threat until it's not a threat.  First -- I bet most of them won't know who's being shot at; they'll just (at best) realize that lead's coming back at them, and start crapping their pants, too.  And I'll be seeking cover and positions of advantage for me to do something better -- and hopefully screaming on the radio for help.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 20, 2014)

Bottom line, if you respond well, you respond the way you were trained. 

"Boarding house rules?" Sure. 

Things go my way, and I'm serving _double taps_, though-it's what I'm cooking, after all....short of......long distance delivery....it's all I've been trained to cook. :lfao:


----------

